# Roulette - Startkapital ändern?



## Labonisimo (27. Okt 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:

ich habe ein programm zusammengeschrieben, sodass man roulette spielen kann. man fängt mit einem fixen startkapital von 1000€ an und je nach wie das spiel ausgeht ändert sich dieses. nach einer runde wird man gefragt, ob man erneut spielen möchte... falls ja startet das spiel nochmal. genau hier habe ich das problem, dass mein kapital auf 1000 euro zurückgesetzt wird und nicht den neuen kontostand übernimmt.  
Wie kann ich das umgehen?

hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## Thallius (27. Okt 2017)

*Glaskugelrausholt*

Du must in Zeile 4 die Variable z durch x ersetzen würde ich sagen....


----------



## VfL_Freak (27. Okt 2017)

Moin,

mal ehrlich 
Was soll man ohne Deinen Code dazu sagen ??? 

VG Klaus


----------



## Labonisimo (27. Okt 2017)

.


----------



## Thallius (27. Okt 2017)

Jetzt hast du noch das zweitwichtigste Vergessen. Die code tags. Packe Deinen Code darein und man kann ihn auch lesen.

Danke


----------



## VfL_Freak (27. Okt 2017)

Moin,

fein fein - und jetzt setze ihn bitte in Code-Tags !!
So bekommt man ja Augenkrebs 

VG Klaus


----------



## Labonisimo (27. Okt 2017)

```
public class roulette {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        // TODO Auto-generated method stub

        int replay;
        
   
do {   
       //Startkapital
        int kap = 1000;
       
       
        Out.print("Spielart (1 – Einfach, 2 - Zahl): ");
        int mode;
        do {
        mode = In.readInt();
        if (!In.done()) // no valid integer number entered
        In.readLine(); // clear the input buffer
        } while (mode != 1 && mode != 2);
   
       

    //mode 1
    if (mode == 1) {
   
        Out.print("Spiel (1 - Rouge, 2 - Noir, 3 - Pair, 4 - Impair, 5 - Manque, 6 - Passe): ");
        int game;
        do {
        game = In.readInt();
        if (!In.done()) // no valid integer number entered
        In.readLine(); // clear the input buffer
        } while (game != 1 && game != 2 && game != 3 && game != 4 && game != 5 && game != 6);
           
       
        Out.print("Einsatz (>=1, <=100, <=Kapital): ");   
        int money;
        do {
        money = In.readInt();
        if (!In.done()) // no valid integer number entered
        In.readLine(); // clear the input buffer
        } while (!(money >= 1 && money <= 100 && money <= kap)); //vervollständigen -> kleiner gleich kapital
           

       
        //zufallszahl
        int nr = (int)(Math.random() * 37);
        Out.print("Die Zahl ist: "+ nr + " ");
           
           
        switch (nr) {
        case 0: Out.println("(Bank gewinnt)"); break;
        case 1: Out.println("(Rouge, Impair, Manque )"); break;
        case 2: Out.println("(Noir, Pair, Manque )"); break;
        case 3: Out.println("(Rouge, Impair, Manque )"); break;
        case 4: Out.println("(Noir, Pair, Manque )"); break;
        case 5: Out.println("(Rouge, Impair, Manque )"); break;
        case 6: Out.println("(Noir, Pair, Manque )"); break;
        case 7: Out.println("(Rouge, Impair, Manque )"); break;
        case 8: Out.println("(Noir, Pair, Manque )"); break;
        case 9: Out.println("(Rouge, Impair, Manque )"); break;
        case 10: Out.println("(Noir, Pair, Manque )"); break;
        case 11: Out.println("(Noir, Impair, Manque )"); break;
        case 12: Out.println("(Rouge, Pair, Manque )"); break;
        case 13: Out.println("(Noir, Impair, Manque )"); break;
        case 14: Out.println("(Rouge, Pair, Manque )"); break;
        case 15: Out.println("(Noir, Impair, Manque )"); break;
        case 16: Out.println("(Rouge, Pair, Manque )"); break;
        case 17: Out.println("(Noir, Impair, Manque )"); break;
        case 18: Out.println("(Rouge, Pair, Manque )"); break;
        case 19: Out.println("(Rouge, Impair, Passe )"); break;
        case 20: Out.println("(Noir, Pair, Passe )"); break;
        case 21: Out.println("(Rouge, Impair, Passe )"); break;
        case 22: Out.println("(Noir, Pair, Passe )"); break;
        case 23: Out.println("(Rouge, Impair, Passe )"); break;
        case 24: Out.println("(Noir, Pair, Passe )"); break;
        case 25: Out.println("(Rouge, Impair, Passe )"); break;
        case 26: Out.println("(Noir, Pair, Passe )"); break;
        case 27: Out.println("(Rouge, Impair, Passe )"); break;
        case 28: Out.println("(Noir, Pair, Passe )"); break;
        case 29: Out.println("(Noir, Impair, Passe )"); break;
        case 30: Out.println("(Rouge, Pair, Passe )"); break;
        case 31: Out.println("(Noir, Impair, Passe )"); break;
        case 32: Out.println("(Rouge, Pair, Passe )"); break;
        case 33: Out.println("(Noir, Impair, Passe )"); break;
        case 34: Out.println("(Rouge, Pair, Passe )"); break;
        case 35: Out.println("(Noir, Impair, Passe )"); break;
        case 36: Out.println("(Rouge, Pair, Passe )"); break;
   
        }
           
           
                //rouge
            while (game == 1) {
                if (nr == 1 || nr == 3 || nr == 5 || nr == 7 || nr == 9 || nr == 12 || nr == 14 || nr == 16 || nr == 18 || nr == 19 || nr == 21 || nr == 23 || nr == 25 || nr == 27 || nr == 30 || nr == 32 || nr == 34 || nr == 36 ) {
                    int newmoney = kap + money;
                    kap = newmoney;
                    Out.println("Sie haben gewonnen!"); 
                   
                    Out.println("Ihr Kapital = " + newmoney + "€"); break;
                }else {   
                    int newmoney = kap - money;
                    kap = newmoney;
                    Out.println("Sie haben verloren!"); 
                     
                    Out.println("Ihr Kapital = " + newmoney + "€"); ;break;
                }
            }        //noir
                while (game == 2) {
                    if (nr == 2 || nr == 4 || nr == 6 || nr == 8 || nr == 10 || nr == 11 || nr == 13 || nr == 15 || nr == 17 || nr == 20 || nr == 22 || nr == 24 || nr == 26 || nr == 28 || nr == 29 || nr == 31 || nr == 33 || nr == 3 ) {
                        int newmoney = kap + money;
                        kap = newmoney;
                        Out.println("Sie haben gewonnen!"); 
                         
                        Out.println("Ihr Kapital = " + newmoney + "€");  break;
                    }else {   
                        int newmoney = kap - money;
                        kap = newmoney;
                        Out.println("Sie haben verloren!"); 
                       
                        Out.println("Ihr Kapital = " + newmoney + "€");  break;
                    }
                }   
                        //pair
                    while (game == 3) {
                        if (nr == 2 || nr == 4 || nr == 6 || nr == 8 || nr == 10 || nr == 12 || nr == 14 || nr == 16 || nr == 18 || nr == 20 || nr == 22 || nr == 24 || nr == 26 || nr == 28 || nr == 30 || nr == 32 || nr == 34 || nr == 36 ) {
                            int newmoney = kap + money;
                            kap = newmoney;
                            Out.println("Sie haben gewonnen!"); 
                             
                            Out.println("Ihr Kapital = " + newmoney + "€"); break;
                        }else {   
                            int newmoney = kap - money; 
                            kap = newmoney;
                            Out.println("Sie haben verloren!"); 
                           
                            Out.println("Ihr Kapital = " + newmoney + "€");  break;
                        }
                    }   
                            //impair
                        while (game == 4) {
                            if (nr == 1 || nr == 3 || nr == 5 || nr == 7 || nr == 9 || nr == 11 || nr == 13 || nr == 15 || nr == 17 || nr == 19 || nr == 21 || nr == 23 || nr == 25 || nr == 27 || nr == 29 || nr == 31 || nr == 33 || nr == 35 ) {
                                int newmoney = kap + money;
                                kap = newmoney;
                                Out.println("Sie haben gewonnen!"); 
                                 
                                Out.println("Ihr Kapital = " + newmoney + "€"); break;
                            }else {
                                int newmoney = kap - money; 
                                kap = newmoney;
                                Out.println("Sie haben verloren!"); 
                               
                                Out.println("Ihr Kapital = " + newmoney + "€");  break;
                            }
                        }   
                                //manque
                            while (game == 5) {
                                if (nr<=18) {
                                    int newmoney = kap + money;
                                    kap = newmoney;
                                    Out.println("Sie haben gewonnen!"); 
                                     
                                    Out.println("Ihr Kapital = " + newmoney + "€");  break;
                                }else {   
                                    int newmoney = kap - money; 
                                    kap = newmoney;
                                    Out.println("Sie haben verloren!"); 
                                   
                                    Out.println("Ihr Kapital = " + newmoney + "€");  break;
                                }
                            }   
                                    //passe
                            while (game == 6) {
                                    if (nr>=18) {
                                        int newmoney = kap + money;
                                        kap = newmoney;
                                        Out.println("Sie haben gewonnen!"); 
                                       
                                        Out.println("Ihr Kapital = " + newmoney + "€");  break;
                                    }else {
                                        int newmoney = kap - money; 
                                        kap = newmoney;
                                        Out.println("Sie haben verloren!"); 
                                         
                                        Out.println("Ihr Kapital = " + newmoney + "€");  break;
                                    }
                            }   
                                        //0 - bank gewinnt
                                        //while (game <=6) {
                                        //    if (nr == 0) {
                                        //    Out.print("Bank gewinnt!");
                                        //    int newmoney = kap - money; 
                                        //    Out.println("Ihr Kapital = " + newmoney + "€"); money = newmoney; break;
                                        //    }
                                    //    }   
                                   
       
                   
    } // mode 2
    if (mode == 2) {
        Out.print("Einsatz (>=1, <=100, <=Kapital): ");   
        int money;
        do {
        money = In.readInt();
        if (!In.done()) // no valid integer number entered
        In.readLine(); // clear the input buffer
        } while (!(money >= 1 && money <= 100 && money <= kap));
       
        Out.println("Geben Sie Ihre Wettzahl ein: ");
        int wett;
        do {
        wett = In.readInt();
        if (!In.done()) // no valid integer number entered
        In.readLine(); // clear the input buffer
        } while (!(wett>0 && wett<37));
       
        //zufallszahl
                int nr = (int)(Math.random() * 37);
                Out.println("Die Zahl ist: "+ nr + " ");
               
            if (nr==wett) {
                Out.println("Sie haben gewonnen!");
                int newmoney = (kap +(money*35));
                kap = newmoney;
                Out.println("Ihr Kapital = " + newmoney + "€");
            } else {
                Out.println("Sie haben verloren!");
                int newmoney = (kap - money);
                kap = newmoney;
                Out.println("Ihr Kapital = " + newmoney + "€");
            }
               
    }
   
   
   
   
   
   
        Out.println("Weiterspielen? (1 - Ja, 2 - Nein): ");
        do {
        replay = In.readInt();
        if (!In.done()) // no valid integer number entered
        In.readLine(); // clear the input buffer
        } while (replay != 1 && replay != 2);
       
        if (kap == 0){
            Out.println("Sie haben kein Kapital mehr - bis zum nächsten Mal!");
        }
       
}while (replay != 2);

   
   
    Out.println("Bis zum nächsten Mal!");
   
   
   
   
   
    }

}
```


----------



## fhoffmann (27. Okt 2017)

Du musst

```
int kap = 1000;
```
vor die do-Schleife setzen.


----------



## Labonisimo (27. Okt 2017)

fhoffmann hat gesagt.:


> Du musst
> 
> ```
> int kap = 1000;
> ...



Vielen vielen dank! 
Kanns nicht fassen, dass es an so etwas einfaches lag


----------



## VfL_Freak (27. Okt 2017)

Moin,


Labonisimo hat gesagt.:


> Kanns nicht fassen, dass es an so etwas einfaches lag


falls es Dich tröstet: wir auch nicht 

VG Klaus

BTW: Du solltest den Code mal überarbeiten (korrekte Einrückung, Variablennamen etc.) - andernfalls blickst Du selbst bald nicht mehr durch !!


----------



## SchwarzWeiß (27. Okt 2017)

Versuche den Code in Methoden auszulagern, ich glaube wenn du diesen Code eine Woche nicht anschaust, wirst du ihn nicht mehr verstehen. Und so findest du (oder andere) auch die Fehler schneller.


----------



## Thallius (27. Okt 2017)

Beiträge im nachhinein zu löschen ist ganz mieser Stil. Jezt ist dieser Thread komplett wertlos für alle...


----------



## Labonisimo (27. Okt 2017)

ich muss mich dran noch gewöhnen alles übersichtlicher zu gestalten. ist noch mein zweites projekt. hoffe mit der zeit wird sich das verbessern.


----------



## Labonisimo (27. Okt 2017)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Beiträge im nachhinein zu löschen ist ganz mieser Stil. Jezt ist dieser Thread komplett wertlos für alle...




habe ich wieder hinzugefügt. wollte eigentlich nur den falsch eingegebenen code löschen, um die seite kürzer zu halten


----------

